# Rescue Team DOOM (PMD Comic) Last update 07/15/09



## Invader Palkia (Apr 22, 2009)

Yup, that's right! A hand drawn comic for once! :D
This comic is about a human who wakes up one day to find that she has once again died and been reborn for one of her comics. She meets up with a Pyromaniac Pikachu, and they form a rescue team with the intent of World Domination. On their way they will face armies of Voltorb, shooping Squirtle fanboys, Cannibal Absols, rude Magnemites, and lots of other stuff.

*Because the story is a warped PMD Blue/red, there will be spoilers for blue/red and later, Time/Darkness.*

_Also, please do not judge the book by its first page. The first page sucks._

Comics:
Page 1
Page 2
Page 3
Page 4
Page 5
Page 6
Page 7
Page 8
Page 9
Page 10
Page 11
Page 12
Page 13
Page 14
Page 15
Page 16
Page 17
Page 18
Page 19
Page 20

And that's all for now.

You can also see the comic and other comic related stuffs at My Deviant Art page. 

Comments are appreciated! Questions will be happily answered! ^^


-AFFYS-
Explorers of Oddity by Mike the Foxhog​


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DOOM*

My first thought on seeing this was "OMG _another_ PMD comic whyyyyyyy", but this is pretty darn good :D The hand-drawn touch is quite nice.
The epic colourfulness of issues 8 through 10 was also very nice, and unless making them look like that is more of a pain in the arse than I can comprehend, I'd say carry on with that theme :D


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DOOM*

I drew them on the computer when I had the Tablet, but lost the pen shortly after Christmas, but I'm planning on getting another, better one.

Thanks for the comments, I was starting to think it wouldn't get any ^^"


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DOOM*



Invader Palkia said:


> Thanks for the comments, I was starting to think it wouldn't get any ^^"


You could affiliate with Oddity if you like. You might get a few more readers then :D


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DOOM*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> You could affiliate with Oddity if you like. You might get a few more readers then :D


Sure. I just have to post a link to it on the first post, right?


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DOOM*



Invader Palkia said:


> Sure. I just have to post a link to it on the first post, right?


Yup, that's right :)


----------



## Flareth (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DOOM*

I love it. Yay for spiderlegs and random references! This comic is going along superbly.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DOOM*

Thanks :D

I'll post another page in a bit. Gotta scan it first though.

Edit: Yup.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DOOM*

Holy crap these are absolutely amazing.

A little hard to read, but that does not change the fact that this is entirely amazing.

EDIT: Cannibal Absol that's going to be epic.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DOOM*

Thanks ^^

Yah I know It's a little hard to read >.<

And yay, someone actually checked my DA. Yes Jay is awesome :D


----------



## Invader Palkia (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DOOM*

Sorry for double post, but I added another page, page 15.


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Rescue Team DOOM (PMD Comic) Last update 05/19/09*

I like this comic a lot! There are WAY too many samey,generic PMD comics on this site, and this one just breaks the mould. I love you drawing style, and the coloured issues are brilliant aswell. =D


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Rescue Team DOOM (PMD Comic) Last update 05/19/09*

Thankkyuus! Lots of people say they like my drawing style, I have no idea why o.o

I thinks I must update, yes. *goes to copy+paste GPX thread*


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey look a new page.

(I've had it for a while already but forgot to update ;-;)


----------

